# Flash pauschen ?!



## prediAndre (29. September 2004)

hi,
ich  hab jetzt schon von einigen leuten gehört und gelesen, dass man mit flash acuh automatisch bilder durchpauschen kann und sich net mehr die stundenlange arbeit machen muss ! also bei mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich es nicht kann oder keine lust dran hab, es geht nur um die zeit ! heut zu tage ist zeit kostbar, darum würde ich gern mal wiessen, wie es geht?!
ich arbeite leider noch net sehr lange mit flash ... also bitte recht verständlich erklären !


danke schonmal,


predi


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (29. September 2004)

Was zur Hölle ist "pauschen"?


----------



## prediAndre (29. September 2004)

Yo mai,
ich komm gleich mal nciht aufs Wort, auf jeden Fall meine ich damit, wenn du ein Bild hast zB: ein gesicht und es zu einer Vectorgrafik verarbeitest !
Weißt wie ich es meine ?


----------



## extracuriosity (29. September 2004)

Er meint wohl durchpausen. Vielleicht Bitmaps in Vektoren konvertieren?
In dem Fall einfach das Bild auf die Bühne laden dann >>Modifizieren>>Bitmap>>Bitmap nachzeichen. Dort die gewünschten Parameter einstellen.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. September 2004)

Hi,

regionale Dialekte sind aus guten Grund in der Netiquette als unerwünscht aufgeführt...  (do legst di nieder, gell?) 

Was Du meinst, ist die "Bitmap nachzeichnen"-Funktion in Flash. Damit kannnst Du in der Tat Vektorgrafiken aus Bitmaps erzeugen, allerdings wie bei den meisten Vektorisierungsanwendungen, mit mehr oder weniger guter Qualität. Flash arbeitet meiner Meinung nach bei einfachen Grafiken dennoch mit akzeptablen Resultaten. Gesichter dürften allerdings nicht so einfach sein, da bei komplexen Verläufen ect. im Extremfall für jeden Pixel eine Form erzeugt wird.

Gruß


----------



## prediAndre (29. September 2004)

hm...OK !
Also doch weiter per Hand machen


----------

